# 2 Pole permit?



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I only ask because I am confused. I was up at East Canyon Saturday and saw SEVERAL different people that were using 6-8 poles each per person. Is this allowed with the 2 pole permit or is this a body of water thing? I would like to fish with multiple poles as well but I also want to make sure I am not doing anything illegal. Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

You can bring along as many poles as you want--you can only have 2 in the water at any time (provided you have a two-pole permit). If any individual had more than two lines down the hole, they were breaking the law.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

As far as i know there are no special regulations allowing it. A 2 pole permit is just that, a 2 pole permit. Would be nice to be able to call the poachers hotline or something and see if they have a warden availbale to check it out. Is that an option or does it only apply to poaching?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would imagine it would apply the same as poaching, but don't take my word...lets wait for someone who knows to chime in!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BRN said:


> You can bring along as many poles as you want--you can only have 2 in the water at any time (provided you have a two-pole permit). If any individual had more than two lines down the hole, they were breaking the law.


+1 You should have called on them.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> BRN said:
> 
> 
> > You can bring along as many poles as you want--you can only have 2 in the water at any time (provided you have a two-pole permit). If any individual had more than two lines down the hole, they were breaking the law.
> ...


I didn't have a cell phone on me, it's kinda nice to leave those home sometimes.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i would have called them in so fast and if you cant call them in just walk over and break there poles lol i mean there stealing from all of us the right to fish and enjoy the outdoors i for one would have called them in so fast but hey thats just me


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I know not everybody wants to be the snitch or cause any confrontations on the water but we all need to do our part if you see a people poaching or fishing with more than 2 poles on any water Ice or not please call:

Poaching hotline: 1-800-662-3337

Call us toll-free to report poaching violations. Your report can remain confidential if you wish. Most wireless phone users can dial *DEER to report wildlife crimes toll free.

Collect all information possible: names, physical descriptions, vehicle descriptions, license plate numbers, etc. Make the report: contact a conservation officer, the highway patrol, call the Poaching Hotline at 1-800-662-DEER or report online. Reports will remain confidential if requested.
*Rewards may be paid for information leading to the arrest and conviction of poachers.*

And Yes you can get a CASH reward !!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sinergy said:


> *Rewards may be paid for information leading to the arrest and conviction of poachers.*
> 
> And Yes you can get a CASH reward !!!


He is absolutely right! I have received 2 reward payments for turning in scum bag poachers(fishing related), and another more significant reward for a big game poacher. It really does pay to turn them in. :wink:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Like I said, I DID NOT HAVE A CELL PHONE ON ME, or else I would have called.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

So many people don't seem to know how to read the proclamation correctly. The morons you're refering to likely incorrectly read or heard from someone that one can fish with six lines through the ice. That is correct but, they conveniently missed the only exception where it applies.

In Utah one can only fish with two poles only if you have a valid two pole permit. ONE EXCEPTION for Flaming Gorge -- If you are fishing THROUGH THE ICE ON THE UTAH PORTION OF FLAMING GORGE RESERVOIR you may use up to 6 poles/tip-ups WITHOUT a two pole permit. You may not fish with six poles in open water. Check it out on pages 9-10 and 22-23 of the 2010 Utah Fishing Guidebook from the UDWR.

A sixth grade reading level should be able to figure it out. Perhaps the comprehension level is only at Kindergarten level. _(O)_


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Next time, take your phone, but turn it off. At least you'll have in in case of emergency, but you won't be bothered by it during your outing. At the very least, leave it in your car. The other option is to call when you get back to a phone. The offenders may not be there anymore, but in all likelihood, they'll return, and at least the DWR will be aware that it has been going on in that area.


----------

